# كتاب سعره 69$ اضعه بين يديكم للفائدةcasting technology



## مهنديان (7 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
لقد حصلت على هذا الكتاب الثمين وودت لو ينتفع المهندسين منه وهو هدية خاصة للدكتور احمد حلمي والدكتور محمد شرحبيل بصورة خاصة ولطلات العلم بصورة عامة
هذا هو اللنك
http://www.2shared.com/document/e71TmQmJ/CastingsJohnCampbell_muyace.html

المهندس 
مهند الخزرجي
طالب ماجستير
العراق \ بغداد


----------



## Horse Less Knight (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ahmed shawky (7 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## اسحاق عمان (8 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور:75:


----------



## ahmed_sobhi (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## FPE a.abdo (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهنديان (26 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله عني كل الخير وافاد الله بكم الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## bader_m (27 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 

تحياتي اليك


----------



## kita (27 أغسطس 2010)

الحمد لله و الصلاة والسلام على خير الانام فالشكر لكم على مجهوداتكم في سبيل نشر المعرفة لمنتسبي الملتقى


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 أغسطس 2010)

مهنديان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لقد حصلت على هذا الكتاب الثمين وودت لو ينتفع المهندسين منه وهو هدية خاصة للدكتور احمد حلمي والدكتور محمد باشراحيل بصورة خاصة ولطلات العلم بصورة عامة
> هذا هو اللنك
> http://www.2shared.com/document/e71tmqmj/castingsjohncampbell_muyace.html
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام 
المهندس الفاضل مهند الخزرجي 

أشكرك على الإهداء .. وأرجوان يكون في موازين عملك

كتاب مهم للمهندسين ..

بارك الله فيك
 ويسر لك الحصول على الدكتوراه بعد الماجستير.​


----------



## مهنديان (28 أغسطس 2010)

انا اشكر ردك واتمنى وتقبل الله منك هذا الدعاء الجميل بارك الله فيك


----------

